# Specialized Myka 26 Hardtail for kids?



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

My daughter will be nine in a month. She is 4' 4" and still fine on her ScottaScale 20. She has another 3" I can pull the seat up. I compared an XS Myka and a 24" kids mtn bike at a LBS side by side the seat height and reach looked the same. The Myka had a little longer wheelbase. The Mykas, especially the stepthrough one seem to have the shortest standover height and toptube length.
Depending on how my daughter grows I would like to skip 24" bikes. I also figure I can get her 2" raised handle bars and a longer seat stem for the Scott.

Have any of you tried this? Thanks Bill


----------



## gabikerchick (Nov 29, 2012)

I ride a Myka 26er and I think it's a great intro. bike or one for a casual/rec. rider. I'm 5'6" and ride the 17" frame, medium I guess. We just upgraded our 10yo dd to a specialized hardrock sport from a rigid Trek 24". The XS 13" frame is a great fit. She's petite for a 10yo, I think 4'5" last time we measured. She loves it and has been riding faster and more aggressively. Really it's not much bigger at all than a 24". Wishing we had made the upgrade for her sooner. 
'


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! Out of curiosity why didn't you buy your daughter a Myka instead of a Hotrock? Thanks Bill


----------



## gabikerchick (Nov 29, 2012)

We have four daughters and this one is more of our tom boy. She liked the look of the hardrock and the white/black/red color scheme. Mostly though b/c we picked it up used from someone locally and got a super sweet deal! It may not be her forever bike, but it should serve her well for several years and inches.

Here's a pic from her first ride on it last month.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Great photo!! Thanks :thumbsup:
Bill


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

Specialized Hardrock Sport Women's Mountain Bike in GREAT condition!

great deal on CL


----------



## md247 (Dec 8, 2011)

Bill, I just purchased my daughter a 13" Myka expert this week. Added a Reba RL to the build to get ride of the junky SR fork. ( which is my biggest complaint on 24" bikes)

She's been on a 24" hotrock A1 for a little over a year & I've been itching to get her onto a 26" bike. She's 4'8" and the 13" frame fit her well

I will see which parts I can upgrade for cheap to save weight. Already have a post and handlebar ready for when it arrives this week


----------

